# Question about ignore feature and screen name change



## carcajada (Jun 24, 2008)

If a poster changes her screen name, will I have to put her new screen name on ignore or does the ignore feature recognize the new name as it did the old screen name? 

I guess that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Jun 24, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 24, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> If a poster changes her screen name, will I have to put her new screen name on ignore or does the ignore feature recognize the new name as it did the old screen name?
> 
> I guess that makes sense. Thanks.



I think you will have to put the new screen name on ignore.


----------



## carcajada (Jun 24, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I think you will have to put the new screen name on ignore.



Crap. Thanks.



Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.



Hush up!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Jun 24, 2008)

Can we rate threads in Q&A? erplexed


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 25, 2008)

omg! OP, your post is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny.


----------



## carcajada (Jun 25, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> omg! OP, your post is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny.



Do you have a different answer to the question? TIA


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Jun 25, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> Do you have a different answer to the question? TIA


 
She's probably the best person to answer your question.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jun 25, 2008)

teeeheehee!!


----------

